# [Resolved] error 432



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi out there
Have been trying to download a little program called WinPatrol.
The program downloads OK but when I try to setup the self extract, the dialog box says error 432 uninstallshield in use. I have tried the knowledge base at microsoft but the error432 there doesn't seem to apply. Any ideas


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Not sure what you saw at Microsoft, was it the same as Symantec suggests for the error here:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...56976c9216fe03c388256af60061fc12?OpenDocument


----------



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi Rollin Rog
Tried the search with no find.
The program I was trying to open is WinPatrol not Winfax
It's a strange one. 
I am running W98se


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! If this is something related to installation then try installing the same program from Safe Mode.

To boot to Safe Mode, tap continously the F5 key when the system starts and do the same for a while, the computer should boot to Safe Mode. Once there try the installation again.

Is this the same WinPatrol that you're trying to install?

http://www.winpatrol.com/


----------



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Tried safe mode for setup nogo.
disabled GoBack and NortonAV ...no go
Dialog box say's
Setup has detected that the uninstallShield is in use.Please close the UninstallShield and restart Setup.

How would I close the UninstallSheild.??
Cannot answer any reply untill tomorrow NZ time, another 9 hours.
regards: Graeme.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You said that you tried the installation in Safe Mode. You disabled GoBack, Norton... in Safe Mode???(probably in Normal Mode)

Try this in Safe Mode,

Once you get to the Desktop use the Ctrl+Alt+Del keys to see what programs are running in the background, should be only explorer.exe(and systray.exe)!

If this wont work, then download the program again from the site and then try installing it again!


----------



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi again 
Tried what you suggested,no luck. ctl alt del found no programs running. I downloaded the program again to a c: program files instead of the e: drive with no luck. When trying to setup the program in safe mode got a dialog box with
Isset_se
illegal operation caused a general protection fault.
Then the "close the unistallShield and restart Setup"again.
The only thing I haven't tried is to attempt to download another program to see if it is a general problem.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

That was my next suggestion. Plz try that. Install another program and try installing it and that should clear things!

I remember that I had the same problem with a program sometime back. So its program specific. But plz do try with a different program and post back!


----------



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi
have downloaded another program without any problems. Have tried to redownload Winpatrol again from cnet but ended up having to try download from site...that you had... am not going to worry further... must go to work.... thanks for trying.
g:


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok! So you downloaded another program and its installation completed successfully. If thats true then problem is with the WinPatrol installation file!

And if you're leaving it right there then fine. Your very welcome


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

There's another file to look for.
UNINST.EXE and it is located in C:\windows It is an installshield file. Do you have that file? If it is missing, you may have a problem. The install tries to remove that file and then replaces it with a newer version. If it doesn't find it, it assumes that Uninstallshield is running. If you cannot find it, Private Message me with your email address. I'll send you a copy. OR first try this if you cannot find it. Open notepad and type a line or two of anything in there. Save it as 
"UNINST.EXE" with the Quotation marks. Save as All Files.

Save in C:\windows

Try the install again.

EDIT: I came back to add that there are different Install Programs. Installshield is only one. If you installed another Program successfully, it's possible that Program used a different Installer and therefore was successful.


----------



## graemeholt (Apr 17, 2001)

Hi there
I checked out the uninst.exe files, and found one in windows and some more older versions in the temp folder. Got rid of them and restarted but didn't make any difference. In the mean time I had configured another installed program"Absolute shield internet eraser" and got rid of some windows temp files it showed. For some reason I tried to install Winpatrol program again and it has completed installation. I'm not sure what did it, getting rid of unwanted files or what, but all is resolved. Thank you three for your help .
Graeme:


----------

